# How to restore rusty brake discs.



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I've had a car standing on my drive for 2 years and of course, the discs have rusted. 
I know, I know, I should have protected them with "stuff" but I didn't. 

The rust doesn't appear to be too heavy/deep/thick but I obviously have to get it off.

Any recommendations (apart from skimming)?


----------



## TIM57 (Feb 11, 2012)

Tony
Sand paper or emery paper, then.
Drive it and apply the brakes a few times, on a quite road.
Shouldn't damage the pads.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

drive it

Loddy


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Yep. drove the old Passat with rusty discs, they soon healed and its been through 2 mot's since.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

OK - had the wheels off and discs not as bad as I thought so not a lot to do to get them cleaned up a bit.

Now a dilema, the car had been parked up for a couple of years, SORN'd, uninsured and no MoT. I need to get it checked in for an MoT which I'm certain it will fail and depending on how bad it is and the cost of getting things put right, I may get them done or scrap the vehicle.

I must (should) get it insured to drive to an MoT appointment (2 miles each way) - is it possible to get insurance cover for a day/week/month? I'd not fancy having to lash out for 6/12 months cover only to find I'll scrap it.

Any suggestions?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Get a recovery firm to move it to there and back.

Andy


----------



## Kasey (Nov 20, 2009)

Can you persuade the garage doing the MOT to pick it up. Then they can drive it on their trade plates.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

http://giveacar.co.uk/

http://www.removemycar.co.uk/

I've no experience of doing this, but I have heard that since metal prices have soared people will now collect your car and you should get some cash back.

You seem dubious of how the safe the car is though? Is it worth getting a garage to check it over before driving it? Would a big repair bill make you bin it anyway, making the MOT a waste of time? Trade plates is a good idea though.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

If you currently have insurance on another vehicle give your insurer a call and ask about a "temporary additional vehicle" usually they will add a vehicle for a week or 2 fairly cheaply.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

tonyt said:


> I must (should) get it insured to drive to an MoT appointment (2 miles each way) - is it possible to get insurance cover for a day/week/month? I'd not fancy having to lash out for 6/12 months cover only to find I'll scrap it.
> 
> Any suggestions?


There are a number of companies who offer short term insurance such as http://www.dayinsure.com/ I used them a while ago for exactly the same reason as you!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

How did you get on Tony :?:

I'm in *exactly* the same position as you.
My espace has been sitting in the drive for at least 18 months,no insurance,mot,tax, sorn. 
I've charged it up and it's been starting first time for over a fortnight now.

I'm thinking of taking it to a garage to get it back on the road.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

moblee said:


> How did you get on Tony :?: I'm in exactly the same position as you.
> My espace has been sitting in the drive for at least 18 months,no insurance,mot,tax, sorn.
> I've charged it up and it's been starting first time for over a fortnight now. I'm thinking of taking it to a garage to get it back on the road.


I'm still working on it but getting there. I really didn't know whether my Rav was ready for scrapping or just needed a bit of TLC so I got a mechanic friend to give it the once-over, basically looking for underbody corrosion - he said he couldn't see anything obvious so I'm doing a bit of work on it like rubbing down the discs and sticking on some new wiper blades and have insured and will try an MoT later this week - I may even get a surprise of a pass! If I can get it back on the road for a reasonable cost I will be well pleased.

I reckon it's just as cheap, probably cheaper, to try an MoT and get a list of defects as it would be to pay a mechanic to do the same.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

having had a rav4, may I suggest you put some cleaner in the petrol tank and take it for a good run , making sure it gets up to working temp.before you take it in for mot.

cabby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Stuff*

What "stuff" would you have protected them with?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Stuff*



teemyob said:


> What "stuff" would you have protected them with?


Please don't ask such probing questions 

I really don't know but I spent many years working in the car manufacturing business, clearly not on the engineering side!, and I remember that cars built on one continent and then shipped to another had their brakes discs sprayed (before fitment) with something to stop the rust. If my memory box worked as well as it used to I might even come up with a name - unlikely now.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

To clean the front disks you can jack the car up on one side remove the wheel and apply the handbrake. If you now start the engine and put it in gear the diff will allow the drive shaft and disk to spin then all you have to do is is hold emery paper against the disk.
I once had to do this after I burned the front pads out on the Gross Glokner.
They used to apply wax to the body of new cars, which was removed at "pre delivery", but nothing was ever put on the disks.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

A quick update.

I cleaned up the front brake disc on one side but never got around to doing the other side. Drove a couple of miles depressing the brake pedal. Put on some new wiper blades. A bottle of injector cleaner in the tank.............. and it sailed through the MoT. 

I found the old Tax disc on the floor - expired Sept 30 2009 - that's how long it had been sitting on the drive so there's hope for some of you other guys.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Stuff*



teemyob said:


> What "stuff" would you have protected them with?


Anti corosive Dewatering agent.
Dave p


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Stuff*



DTPCHEMICALS said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > What "stuff" would you have protected them with?
> ...


Thanks Dave - that's the stuff. I know that the discs on all export vehicles were treated but couldn't remember with what.


----------

